# RIP baby fifi age 5months :(



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

are baby fifi died yesterday at 3 while partner was picking up kids from school . 
looks like she had been chewing somthing and it got stuck  
RIP are little baby xxx we all miss you x


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

What a total sweetie, RIP Fifi


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh how horrible!

RIP little one.

very sorry to hear that.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

RIP FEFE MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU....

verry sorry to hear the bad news she's such a sweety too  ...... X x X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a horrific accident. My thoughts are with you
RIP Fifi


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

R.I.P fifi what a horrible loss..x


----------

